# Hello everyone



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone just wanted to drop-in and say a quick “hello” and let you know I will be posting a lot in the near future. I’m building my first “real” haunt this year and have a ton of questions I’m sure you guys/gals can help me out with. 

I’m taking the kids to the mall and an Imax movie today so, will post more later.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello eyes in the dark. Glad you could make it. I hope to see you alot in the future.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcoem to the fourm Eye's_in_the_dark, hope you have fun at the Imax


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Howdy Eyes. I'm sure we'll get as much from your input, as you will from ours. New blood is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Eyes_in_the_dark.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Eyes. You came to the right place if you have questions. Lots of talented people.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome to the crazy side of the street, eyes.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums EitD. I hope your stay here with us is pleasurable.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you could join us.....hehe, that's right_,..."Join us...Join us"!_


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Eyes,
We are practically nieghbors,I'm in Southern Neveda.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Eyes_in_the_Dark! Hope you like it here!!!! So many nice talented people willing to help you out!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Eyes!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...I feel at home already!  Wyatt, if you're ever up my way, or me down in your neck of the woods, we will have to get together.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan,Eyes Its always fun to meet fellow haunters,and put a face with a name.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome!! Seeing eyes in the dark always scared me. Could never get past the part of The Amityville(sp?) Horror when the doll eyes glow in the dark as a kid!  Still freaks me out!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Eyes. I am sure you will find lots of help here. :devil:


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Eyes_in_the_Dark. Love your forum name.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey, Eyes! I just noticed that you're located at Hill Air Force Base. If you thought Wyatt was close, try me... I'm in Ogden!  Since we're so close and all, we may have to do a little collaborating.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> Hey, Eyes! I just noticed that you're located at Hill Air Force Base. If you thought Wyatt was close, try me... I'm in Ogden!  Since we're so close and all, we may have to do a little collaborating.


Cool, we will have to meet at Newgate Mall one day and have lunch and exchange cell phone (or home) numbers. I would love to see what you're planning for this year and, show you what I've done so far. Here's my email addy if you want to contact me.

[email protected]


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Eyes_in_the_dark.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome! Sorry I missed this one. But better late than never they say.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

A very belated welcome! Nothing like new blood to taste, I mean, teach!


----------

